# Crypt IDs



## cryptokinesis (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello,

I have a number of crypts in my tank but I dont know their IDs. Hope some of you take some time to help me. Thanks. 

There are 3 photos per species.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

None of these IDs are definitive, really nothing more than guesses without spathes.

Species #1: Really hard to say, but I would guess at C. walkerii var petchii.
Species #2: The leaf appears to be very robust, similar to usteriana, but different. Possibly C. usteriana X walkerii.
Species #3: C. beckettii


----------

